# Give Us Your Paw



## Giveusyourpaw (Jan 16, 2015)

Dog Walking & Pet Sitting

Our professional and reliable services include: 
Dog walking, Puppy Care, Comfort Breaks, Cat / Small Animal Feeding.

At Give Us Your Paw we are focused on providing pet care with the highest levels of customer satisfaction and we will do everything we can to meet your expectations.

A family run business with a love for animals.
Does your dog need some love and attention while you're at work? 
Whether it's a nice walk over Richmond Park or Wimbledon Common, or simply just a comfort break, we're here to help.

Our hour long walks are situated in one of the wonderful parks we have on our doorstep. Richmond Park and Wimbledon Common being favourites of ours and the dogs. 
All of our dogs wear our very own security tags to ensure their safety and are transported in one of our vehicles, with fresh water always on hand.

As pet owners ourselves, we realise how important these furry animals are and that they're part of the family. So we can assure you that we will take great care of them and treat them as if they're our own.

If you would like some more information on our services, please feel free to visit our website. 
Domain Status

Areas we cover are - Kingston Upon Thames, New Malden, Worcester Park, Sutton, Wimbledon. KT3 & Surrounding areas.


----------

